# I'm coming home !!!!!



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to live in Cyprus, then I left (big mistake ) , went to Spain for a couple of years with my job - but I am coming back!!!!! My husband moved back 4 months ago but I am working out a contract until the end of term - 3 days to go - and counting!!!!! WE are in Peyia, or at least my hubby is now but watch out Paphos - little Miss Brodie for Science & Maths is coming back!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YAY!!!!! I've been trying to e-mail you and it wouldnt go thru!!!!!! I'm really happy for you Rona, altho I'd have been happier if you'd stayed at Sunlands - er..... well maybe not!!!????????? Hope you settle well there

Jo xxx


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> YAY!!!!! I've been trying to e-mail you and it wouldnt go thru!!!!!! I'm really happy for you Rona, altho I'd have been happier if you'd stayed at Sunlands - er..... well maybe not!!!????????? Hope you settle well there
> 
> Jo xxx


I was giving you 3 hrs to reply Jo Jo, I'm impressed! To me going back to Cyprus is going home!!!!! However, maybe I should just stick to teaching Science and drop the Maths, just weighed my case, 26.5kg and I'm on Easyjet for both flights!!!! I am going back to work at the Secondary School that I looked at over 5 years ago and subsequently made a wrong choice against. I've missed Andy so much!!! Please tell me your latest.....XXXXX


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> I was giving you 3 hrs to reply Jo Jo, I'm impressed! To me going back to Cyprus is going home!!!!! However, maybe I should just stick to teaching Science and drop the Maths, just weighed my case, 26.5kg and I'm on Easyjet for both flights!!!! I am going back to work at the Secondary School that I looked at over 5 years ago and subsequently made a wrong choice against. I've missed Andy so much!!! Please tell me your latest.....XXXXX



Jack is now at "the British college" Benalmadena mainly cos it was the only other school near us that does the same exam board (Cabridge IGCSEs) He's been there for a couple of months - we get his report and see his teachers on Monday, but the bits I've gleaned so far is that he's bright enough, but hasnt been taught enough stuff to bring him up to where he should be?? Altho knowing jack he probably wasnt paying attention. His maths teacher has suggested summer school.... but we'll get the details tomorrow! We will then decide whether we should return to the UK and stick him into state school there or stay here!!???

As for Ruby, well you've met her!!!!!!!!!! She's a real madam now, dyed her hair black/blue, skived off school, caught smoking, failed all but 2 of her subjects and still being a belligerent little madam!

So we're still undecided lol!!!!!!! oh and I've broken my bloody leg - slipped over in Mercadona on a wet floor!!!!!!!!!

I'll bet your OH cant wait to see you again. and your new school are very lucky to have you join them - you were the best teacher that sunlands ever had - a legend!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> Jack is now at "the British college" Benalmadena mainly cos it was the only other school near us that does the same exam board (Cabridge IGCSEs) He's been there for a couple of months - we get his report and see his teachers on Monday, but the bits I've gleaned so far is that he's bright enough, but hasnt been taught enough stuff to bring him up to where he should be?? Altho knowing jack he probably wasnt paying attention. His maths teacher has suggested summer school.... but we'll get the details tomorrow! We will then decide whether we should return to the UK and stick him into state school there or stay here!!???
> 
> As for Ruby, well you've met her!!!!!!!!!! She's a real madam now, dyed her hair black/blue, skived off school, caught smoking, failed all but 2 of her subjects and still being a belligerent little madam!
> 
> ...


I am pleased for Jack! I will guess that maybe the new school will suggest a retake year and I presume that you will make your decission from that. I will not give you any advice pet because the decision is for you and your OH to make, just as we've made ours. As for your daughter, only you know how far you are prepared to let her fall and how much TLC you are prepared to give when she is bruised by life. XXXXX :boxing:


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> Jack is now at "the British college" Benalmadena mainly cos it was the only other school near us that does the same exam board (Cabridge IGCSEs) He's been there for a couple of months - we get his report and see his teachers on Monday, but the bits I've gleaned so far is that he's bright enough, but hasnt been taught enough stuff to bring him up to where he should be?? Altho knowing jack he probably wasnt paying attention. His maths teacher has suggested summer school.... but we'll get the details tomorrow! We will then decide whether we should return to the UK and stick him into state school there or stay here!!???
> 
> As for Ruby, well you've met her!!!!!!!!!! She's a real madam now, dyed her hair black/blue, skived off school, caught smoking, failed all but 2 of her subjects and still being a belligerent little madam!
> 
> ...


By the way, sorry......I am SO sorry to hear about your leg. I don't believe you can fly with a plastercast on can you....hum


----------

